# Social protection



## Brendan Burgess (27 Sep 2022)

Weekly payment up by €12 single - proportionate 

Qualified child to €40  and €50 per week depending on age 

Fuel allowance - from 1 January will increase the means test  €200 per week 

Domiciliary Care allowance increased.


----------



## noproblem (27 Sep 2022)

Do all pensioners get a 2nd double payment bonus along with the Xmas one?

Ok, just saw it on the news and YES they do.


----------



## cwc456 (28 Sep 2022)

Will recipients of the Over 65s payment get a double payment in October?


----------

